# Patching aluminum trailer walls and roof



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd be worried about adhesion on aluminum. The documentation states "commonly used construction materials", but also calls out stone & masonry specifically. I would consider aluminum a common construction material...maybe try a spot and see how well it sticks. Make sure the aluminum is 100% clean, and I would rough it up a little bit with some sandpaper, wire brush, or similar tool.

If it doesn't adhere super well, but could still be water tight, you could also make up patches to cover the holes inside and out, and rivet or bolt them on, with a layer of the sealant between. The rivets/bolts would be holding the patch, the sealant is just there to keep water out at that point.


----------



## WILL1E (Apr 11, 2019)

I was trying to avoid putting more holes into the trailer to fix the hole i was trying to fill 

I got the idea for the Vulkem when googling ideas and found this method seems somewhat common with the Airstream camper guys. They often referenced another product called Tempro (sp?) but i can't find that locally.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

If other folks have used it successfully on aluminum then I wouldn't worry too much about it. I would look into what prep work they did, though.

My primary concern I think would be making sure the patches don't fly off as you're traveling down the freeway. I'd make sure the sealant is holding the patch down pretty well, and that none of the patch is able to catch any air and peel off.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

WILL1E said:


> I was trying to avoid putting more holes into the trailer to fix the hole i was trying to fill
> 
> I got the idea for the Vulkem when googling ideas and found this method seems somewhat common with the Airstream camper guys. They often referenced another product called Tempro (sp?) but i can't find that locally.


I second using whatever Airstream uses to seal their Aluminum skin.

If it is good for Airstream, it's good for you too.

Search for that other (Tempro), on e-bay.

It should be there easily found.
And proper cleaning and prep is key.
ED


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

A suggestion for the roof is I would use RV/mobile home roof coating and cover the entire roof . Can be purchased at most box stores available in white and silver . Your issue may be ambient temps for it to flow/adhere properly . For any patches I would install them on the inside when possible and use a marine caulk as the sealant . 3M makes some amazing marine caulks that when setup you would have to work hard to peel the patch off . Between rivets and marine caulk it will outlast you . For filling holes my preference would be bolts/washers/nuts bedded in marine caulk or at least a good home caulk . If you plan on installing peg board to be able to hang stuff in the interior try to use any of the existing holes if possible .


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Porsche986S said:


> A suggestion for the roof is I would use RV/mobile home roof coating and cover the entire roof . Can be purchased at most box stores available in white and silver.


I'll second that suggestion, and add that there are places you can order from online that will tint it for you (light colors only). I ordered from Nationwide Coatings, and it was only slightly more expensive than buying the white from the local big box store.


----------

